# Help on 1st Project



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello guys,

This is my 1st post in this part of the forum, I am not sure if it is the right place, so if isn't sorry about that.

I am starting on wood projects. I already made some very simple things, but now I'd like to move for another entry level and build myself a simple bench.

As on this topic (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/need-help-sanders-102810/) I bought a sander and today I bought a simple kind of wood to start building my bench, at least the frame of it.










To begin, I bought 12 pieces of 2x2 with 16 inches long and 6 pieces of 1x3 with 32 inches long (I will need more of this, bought only to check a few things).

But, when I arrived at home and check the measurements I realize something, look yourself:










The 16 inches are not aligned =(
The top part I can sand it and make it very align, but what about the bottom part of the picture? 

This is the reason that I am here asking for advice or tips, I am not experienced, but before I do anything I'd like to check any ideas or tips.

I am not in a hurry to do this project, I prefer to do it step by step, but do it in the right way, and to make my frame work nice, I need that the bottom part be aligned at least like the top part.

Thanks a lot for all advice or help


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You will have to cut the boards so they are all exactly the same length, material you purchase will vary in length.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

What tools do you have access to? You could do this easily with a circular saw, miter saw, or a Table saw. If you don't have any of those tools, you could also use a jig saw.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Masterjer said:


> What tools do you have access to? You could do this easily with a circular saw, miter saw, or a Table saw. If you don't have any of those tools, you could also use a jig saw.


I don't have access to any of these kinds of saw, but I am thinking to buy one, probably at my local Home Depot I can have the boards cut like those, but I will need a final touch, so what kind of saw is the best for those kinds of cuts?

Jig saw or, I was looking right now, Reciprocating Saw?
Some links: (with numbers as future references)
01. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/one-cordless-orbital-jig-saw-18v/906106
02. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/variable-speed-jig-saw-with-speedmatch/964413
03. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/x4-cordless-jig-saw-18v-tool-only/857344
04. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/variable-speed-jig-saw-with-speedmatch/860985
05. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-one-18-volt-6-1-2-in-cordless-circular-saw-tool-only/940512
06. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/one-handed-fuego-reciprocating-saw/906111
07. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/one-cordless-reciprocating-saw-tool-only-18v/940513
08. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/reciprocating-saw/932131

Sorry about so many links.

Edit: seems that the reciprocating is more for destruction purposes than final cuts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not the best saw for straight cuts*

Jig saws are meant for intricate cuts, curves and getting into square corners. A circular saw will give you much better cuts in a straight line especially when used with a guide. It will almost be perfect. They even make a speed square which can be used to cross cut 2 x 4's and other construction lumber sizes. I started out with those two tools 50 years ago and still use them today.

I also have several jig saws for the intricate cuts.

BTW, glue your pieces together first and THEN cut them off to get a square and clean edge. Trying to line them up first will give you grief. Here's a pretty good saw:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-15-Amp-7-1-4-in-Circular-Saw-R32022/100618252


Here's a Speed Square:


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

What about this one, a SKIL 12A 7 1/4 (http://www.rona.ca/en/7-1-4-in-circular-saw-19835664)?

By the way, a friend of mine has a table saw and he will bring to my place to help me on this initial part of my project.

But anyway, I am going to start looking at clearence section of local power tools stores to see if I find a nice deal on a circular saw.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

virtu said:


> I don't have access to any of these kinds of saw, but I am thinking to buy one, probably at my local Home Depot I can have the boards cut like those, but I will need a final touch, so what kind of saw is the best for those kinds of cuts?
> 
> Jig saw or, I was looking right now, Reciprocating Saw?
> Some links: (with numbers as future references)
> ...


Almost any type of saw is capable of making the cuts you need for this project. I recommend buying a hand held jig saw. The jig saw is a versatile little saw for the beginning woodworker. You can cut wood, plastic, aluminum and light steel with the right blades. 
Good luck.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

A circular saw can be very useful for a beginner or expert alike.

Build a ripping jig so you can cut plywood, or cross cut lumber.
A framing square and a good ruler will help alot.
Check out these videos.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2lQAJ5OECc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiSz7kPwFY0

Good luck
Mike


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great advice from all previous posts! Also, you are to be commended for trying to build a "simple bench" without too many woodworking tools. Consider aligning all your 12 inch pieces against a true straight edge, glue & clamp the pieces together, let them dry well, and then trim off the opposite end with your friends table saw. Do not get discouraged as woodworking is a learning process. Plan your work, then work your plan, and be safe.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for all.

Today I am putting some glue on all 12 boards in a way that I can separate later(I hope so) and, probably, next weekend my friend will come here with the table saw.

In this while I will think how to make a portable small work table (30 inches wide x 15 inches deep x 40 inches tall), because I don't have one and it is nice the idea to make it portable (I need to work outside my house and later move everything inside to storage).

Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

virtu said:


> Thanks for all.
> 
> In this while I will think how to make a portable small work table (30 inches wide x 15 inches deep x 40 inches tall), because I don't have one and it is nice the idea to make it portable (I need to work outside my house and later move everything inside to storage).
> 
> Thanks.


As for the height of your workbench, consider this...
Typical kitchen cabinets are 36 inches tall. How does that feel to you?

I made my workbench 34 1/2 inches tall because that is the height of my table saw so it gets used as an outfeed table, work table, glueing station, and general Beat-on-it table. And I am 5'10" if that means anything.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> As for the height of your workbench, consider this...
> Typical kitchen cabinets are 36 inches tall. How does that feel to you?
> 
> I made my workbench 34 1/2 inches tall because that is the height of my table saw so it gets used as an outfeed table, work table, glueing station, and general Beat-on-it table. And I am 5'10" if that means anything.
> ...


So, for the table I just finished the project, called _*Project #02 - Portable Work Table*_

To view in detail, just click in the image:


If you want to see a bigger image of the project, click in the image:


Everything will be glued before putting the screws (probably I will be using 3 inches screws and 2 inches on the table top throw the base).

Probably I will start Project #02 before my first project just because I don't have a place to work at home. 

This table I will not hammer anything, it will be used only as a work stand for cutting, sanding, and regular use of a table.

The idea to make it portable is that after finish the work I can take the legs off and bring inside home.

This weekend I will buy the boards and my friend will help me and also cutting the 2x2 boards mentioned in this topic.

Thanks for your help


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

So, at work, I saw this Husky Work table on sale and decided to buy it, instead of building one, it will help me a lot to begin.

Also it cames with 2 clamps, so table + 2 clamps on sale, brought to home


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Now let's start. 





































I decided to get a simple Circular Saw from Ryobi because It simple and make what I need and want.

Now let's practice to learn.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Is this a safe distance between the blade and the table?


Click on the image for a full resolution.

The idea is to make a cut like these, but of course, I will practice a lot.









The blade from my saw is positioned at 25 degree and up to the middle of the piece of wood.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

So, first attempt and first time using a Circular Saw: (I read a lot of things and saw a lot of videos to avoid any kickback or problems)

First attempt:


















Until this time everything was ok, but I didn't lock very tight the height adjustment of the blade and...










But, let's try again..




























and, for first time,










Now, I am going to try something like this anytime:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNX9Y2cyRhk


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, just to update.

I bought a router (Black and Decker 10 Amp Variable Speed Plunge Router, model Model No. RP250) and it helped me a lot.

So, 1st project is suspended (simple bench), 2nd project is cancelled (bought a portable table) and 3rd project is on the way.

I am still learning how to get better cuts and learning about using the sander.

The resultsL


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

"Is this a safe distance between the blade and the table?"

Buy yourself a piece of styrofoam insulation and use that as a backer for making cuts with you skill saw. It will support your work, including the cut off, it quiets the saw a little, is extremely safe, and reduces tear out. Set the depth of the cut so it enters the foam 1/8 or so. It foam will last a long time.


----------



## virtu (Aug 7, 2015)

TerryQ said:


> "Is this a safe distance between the blade and the table?"
> 
> Buy yourself a piece of styrofoam insulation and use that as a backer for making cuts with you skill saw. It will support your work, including the cut off, it quiets the saw a little, is extremely safe, and reduces tear out. Set the depth of the cut so it enters the foam 1/8 or so. It foam will last a long time.


Thanks... I am going to try your tip.


----------

